# Fitting Caravan Wind Down Steadies?



## Whatton

Is it possible to fit the wind down steadies/jacks that caravans have?

Noticed on our recent trip that when we were "getting jiggy with it" the whole van was rocking, not very subtle and quite embarrassing on a busy camp site 8O 

We have a Dethleffs with an Alco chassis if that helps.


----------



## Zebedee

Don't know, but if I knew where you live I might be able to help.

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel

Shouldn't be a problem, but you'll have to look at clearances underneath when they are extended and retracted to make sure you're not going to hit anything when they are in use or not.

Might be worth contacting Alco to see if anything is available as an accessory part?

Peter


----------



## javea

There you are: http://www.al-ko.co.uk/edit/files/downloads/al-ko-clickfix-brochure.pdf

Mike


----------



## sqeek

Googled dethleffs steadies and it seems a common extra so guess so


----------



## Whatton

javea said:


> There you are: http://www.al-ko.co.uk/edit/files/downloads/al-ko-clickfix-brochure.pdf
> 
> Mike


That's just the ticket, thanks. Now off to ebay to see whats available, thanks.


----------



## pippin

_"getting jiggy with it" the whole van was rocking, an Alco chassis _

Maybe it was the Alco(holic) chassis that caused the van to rock.

I guess you are just boasting about the "getting jiggy with it"  :lol:

PS Sour grapes - the chance would be a fine thing.


----------



## Christine600

I had ALKO steadies on my previous van. They come in diffenent models. The ones I got was hinged so that if you forgot them and drove off they just folded and no damage done - saved me once!


----------



## javea

Christine600 said:


> I had ALKO steadies on my previous van. They come in diffenent models. The ones I got was hinged so that if you forgot them and drove off they just folded and no damage done - saved me once!


I put the winding handle across the steering wheel, that way even I can't forget. 

Mike


----------



## pippin

It will be much cheaper just to buy one of those:

"*If the van is a rockin', don't come a knockin'*"

signs and come out of the MH with a big grin! 

Seriously though, I have toyed with the idea of steadies on the rear chassis of the van.

Not for the above reason but because of the way the high winds sometimes rock the MH so violently.


----------



## GerryD

The Alko chassis for a caravan is very different from that used on a motorhome. Buy and fit the right one.
If it is important, do not use Ebay.
Gerry


----------



## talogon

Just spotted these on ebay, they are not mine or anyone I know I just thought this might help.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/steady-le...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item27d613fec1


----------



## javea

talogon said:


> Just spotted these on ebay, they are not mine or anyone I know I just thought this might help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/steady-le...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item27d613fec1


They look like caravan ones to me. If you look closely they have a pin which pulls out to adjust the height. My originally fitted Alko legs look nothing like that and are much more substantial.

Mike


----------



## teensvan

Hi

The cheap way out is to fit 1 1/2 ton scissor jacks. You san get them for under £20

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan


----------



## MikeCo

I looked at this a few years ago when I had the Burstner but they were around £200 a pair.
A lot of people just use 2 scissor jacks which can be bought from a car boot for a few pounds.

Mike


----------



## Whatton

talogon said:


> Just spotted these on ebay, they are not mine or anyone I know I just thought this might help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/steady-le...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item27d613fec1


Great. I've put a snipe on them. Even better is that they're in Nottinhgham bwhere i live so no postage, cheers talogen :thumb


----------



## talogon

No problem glad to help.


----------



## Zebedee

I've got a pair you could have had for nothing!

Ah well - win some and lose some. :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Whatton

Zebedee said:


> I've got a pair you could have had for nothing!
> 
> Ah well - win some and lose some. :roll:
> 
> Dave


I've not bought the ones on ebay, the auction finishes on Sunday.

I'd hate to lose some and would rather win some, my email is [email protected]


----------



## Zebedee

Apologies - should have looked at the eBay link posted by Talogon.

Mine look nothing like those, so no use to you.

Mea culpa!

Dave


----------



## Blizzard

Whatton said:


> Is it possible to fit the wind down steadies/jacks that caravans have?
> 
> Noticed on our recent trip that when we were "getting jiggy with it" the whole van was rocking, not very subtle and quite embarrassing on a busy camp site 8O
> 
> We have a Dethleffs with an Alco chassis if that helps.


If things are that bad and you can manage without the awning, how about a set of these.

There's some good sound proofing out there too. 8)


----------



## Blizzard

......And on a more serious note, we have a rubber bush that constantly squeaks when we walk around in the van and is so irritating that I'm looking to see if steadies will stop it.

Ken.


----------



## TeamRienza

Hi whatton,

You realise that of course if you fit steadies and put them down, people will assume that you are 'busy'. :? 

If the van is rocking you will also be accused of 'being sinful'. :lol: 

SO damned if you do and damned if you don't.  

Personally my mate is more concerned about 'noise', particularly if we are just a foot or so away from the next van on an aire. :twisted: 


Davy


----------



## richardjames

Have a look at these >steadies<


----------



## pippin

Davy - you don't have to shout

*GERONIMO :!: *

At the (in)appropriate moment, or if you are lucky moment*s*

:male: :bazooka: :sign10: :ky: :female:


----------



## TeamRienza

Pippin,

For flip sake, Can't even remember my own name at 'that' moment, and I certainly can't shout 'Geronimo' as the wife might get suspicious :? 

Anyway it's only once a month, but I do dread it!!! :wink: 

Davy


----------



## zappy61

*Steadies*

Have you considered Fiamma alu jacks. I used to have steadies but removed them because they never really worked very which I think is common. The Alu jacks are better but still not perfect.

Graham


----------



## Christine600

These are the ones I had:

http://www.al-ko.co.uk/pages/features---benefits-2.html

And I could really feel the difference when people moved around in the van.


----------



## GMLS

We've got a fairly long over hang on ours plus a 3 bike towball mounted carrier so had a set of steadies factory fitted. You really notice when they are not used so they generally get used all the time. 

When loaded up with the 3 bikes, I also use a cheap "Toolstation" bottle jack to take the strain off the fittings.


----------



## Blizzard

Christine600 said:


> These are the ones I had:
> 
> http://www.al-ko.co.uk/pages/features---benefits-2.html
> 
> And I could really feel the difference when people moved around in the van.


Christine,

These are the ones that I would like for our van, can you remember how much you paid.

I'm waiting for word back from Al-Ko on price and stockists,

Ken.


----------



## Jezport

javea said:


> talogon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spotted these on ebay, they are not mine or anyone I know I just thought this might help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/steady-le...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item27d613fec1
> 
> 
> 
> They look like caravan ones to me. If you look closely they have a pin which pulls out to adjust the height. My originally fitted Alko legs look nothing like that and are much more substantial.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

They look exactly like mine that are fitted on my Frankia Alko 5ton chassis.


----------



## Techno100

Jezport said:


> javea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talogon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spotted these on ebay, they are not mine or anyone I know I just thought this might help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/steady-le...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item27d613fec1
> 
> 
> 
> They look like caravan ones to me. If you look closely they have a pin which pulls out to adjust the height. My originally fitted Alko legs look nothing like that and are much more substantial.
> 
> Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They look exactly like mine that are fitted on my Frankia Alko 5ton chassis.
Click to expand...

Do you use them, are they OK?


----------



## Christine600

Blizzard said:


> These are the ones that I would like for our van, can you remember how much you paid.


Sorry - they were part of the total package. Never knew the price for those alone.


----------



## Jezport

Techno100 said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> javea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talogon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spotted these on ebay, they are not mine or anyone I know I just thought this might help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/steady-le...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item27d613fec1
> 
> 
> 
> They look like caravan ones to me. If you look closely they have a pin which pulls out to adjust the height. My originally fitted Alko legs look nothing like that and are much more substantial.
> 
> Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They look exactly like mine that are fitted on my Frankia Alko 5ton chassis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you use them, are they OK?
Click to expand...

They are good, we use them occasionally but on our tag chassis its pretty stable anyway.

If choosing steadies I would choose these as they are well built, neat and do the job well.


----------



## PhilK

*Steadies*

I have air suspension, so once level i lift the back up a touch, put axle stands under and drop the the suspension back down. 
Just thinking, really showing off would be getting the Alko steadies to automatically go up due to getting jiggy
Phil


----------



## Techno100

I just bought them :lol: If they don't fit they'll be back on ebay 8)


----------



## Whatton

Techno100 said:


> I just bought them :lol: If they don't fit they'll be back on ebay 8)


Let us know if they do go back on ebay and I'll have a go at buying them again.


----------



## Techno100

Could be an expensive mistake mine is high off the ground being a heavy chassis


----------



## Whatton

After a bit of lateral thinking I've bought two 4 ton bottle jacks from Machine Mart for £35. Sorted 

Bottle Jacks


----------



## pippin

Surely that is 

V
E
R
T
I
C
A
L

thinking, not

L A T E R A L

Boom Boom! :bazooka:


----------



## nicholsong

Whatton said:


> After a bit of lateral thinking I've bought two 4 ton bottle jacks from Machine Mart for £35. Sorted
> 
> Bottle Jacks


Fair enough if you want the bottle jacks for changing a wheel or maintenance but are they not a big weight penalty if only used as steadiers?

I was even wondering whether pieces of hardwood, wedges and a spreaders might not do the job? KISS

Geoff


----------



## Whatton

nicholsong said:


> Whatton said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a bit of lateral thinking I've bought two 4 ton bottle jacks from Machine Mart for £35. Sorted
> 
> Bottle Jacks
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough if you want the bottle jacks for changing a wheel or maintenance but are they not a big weight penalty if only used as steadiers?
> 
> I was even wondering whether pieces of hardwood, wedges and a spreaders might not do the job? KISS
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

The total weight of the two is 7.5kg, which is fine by me as I'll be taking out the heavy spare wheel jack thats already in the van as one of these will replace it.


----------



## Techno100

Update on the ebay steadies

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1460219.html#1460219


----------



## Techno100

Further questions asked of the seller reveal that these steadies were removed from a new Frankia 5 ton low line.
So there are no more available. 
Having compared them with Alko units I would say these are better as they pretty much fit anything whilst Alko offer 4 sizes :lol:


----------



## Blizzard

Christine600 said:


> These are the ones I had:
> 
> http://www.al-ko.co.uk/pages/features---benefits-2.html
> 
> And I could really feel the difference when people moved around in the van.


I really liked the idea of the Click Fix steadies in your pic and Was expecting them selling for around £80 a pair.

Just got a price from Al-Ko.... Nearly £300 before postage. 

Ouch !


----------

